# Academy Awards



## Chelly (Mar 5, 2006)

anyone watching the red carpet right now? - lot of smokey eye'ssss


----------



## karen (Mar 6, 2006)

Salma Hayek looked HOT tonight... and I don't usually think she's very pretty. The dress colour she had was amazing, too.


<3 Jon Stewart


----------



## baby_love (Mar 6, 2006)

CRASH WON BEST PICTURE!!!  I just saw it for the first time last night, and oh my god it was INCREDIBLE!  I think that Felicity Huffman was incredible in Transamerica, but Reese was also amazing in Walk The Line, so I wasn't too bitter.

did anyone else think that Brokeback wasn't all that?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 6, 2006)

did brokeback win alot? I didn't catch them!


----------



## lackofcolor (Mar 6, 2006)

Brokeback won for best director/script adapted.
I still cannot believe....three 6 mafia...haha too funny i love it.  

"Ever since I can remember I've been popping my collar" - everytime I hear that song I will think..oh those guys have an oscar...


----------



## cookies (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *karen* 
_Salma Hayek looked HOT tonight... and I don't usually think she's very pretty. The dress colour she had was amazing, too.


<3 Jon Stewart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Agreed! Love the daily show, love him!

He's so smart *and* a great actor (big daddy anyone?)...what more could one want


----------



## Chelly (Mar 6, 2006)

in my opinion
Best PArts:
Phillip Seymour Hoffman winning best actor
Reese winning best actress
Salma's Dress
JLo - she always looks stunning
kiera knightly <33
George Clooney's acceptance speech - which was phenominal comapred to most of the shit he says in public

Worst Parts
three 6 mafia
Charlize's dress
Best picture = crash? i thought capote shoulda got it
thats all i can think of


----------



## AlohaGirl (Mar 13, 2006)

I was SO happy Reese Witherspoon won (LOVE her!). I was bummed Joaquin Phoenix did not win-he was awesome in Walk the Line. That movie is my absolute favorite next to White Chicks.


----------

